# Ellies home !



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I've had her now for a day and a half and she seems to have fit right in . her Sisters are very good with her and she loves to be with them . Sometimes they run away from her though . here's a few pics


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

VERY CUTE !!! Congratulations ! <3


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh how exciting! I'm glad to hear your other dogs are getting along with her so far too. She looks so cute, the picture of her looking outside is adorable. She kind of reminds me of my Lilo when she was a puppy on the last picture. :love5:


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations! I am glad she is settling in so well, she is so cute! I can't wait to watch her grow


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She's beautiful, the little crossed paws pic is adorable. x


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm so god that Ellie Mae is home with you.m charge up your camera so you can give us lots of photo updates. She's just too cute!


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

She is so cute!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is so cute and so tiny! Congratulations, can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's a doll! Congrats!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Elaine! I'm so excited for you!!! So glad everyone is getting along well. Can't wait to see lots more of her and all your great pack.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, what a cutie, congratulations. Love her colour.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! Her ears already up! She is darling!!


----------



## Melesine (Jul 7, 2014)

Cuteness factor x a million lol. I've never had a chi as a puppy, so adorable.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Just melted looking at that tiny baby! Wow I'm in love!! Enjoy her to the fullest, lots of kisses for the beautiful girl!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi what a doll oh your going to have so much fun with all your gang together shes so cute


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh wow! She's gorgeous! She looks so tiny! How much does she weigh? X


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> VERY CUTE !!! Congratulations ! <3


thank you !!! i am very happy 



coco_little_bear said:


> Oh how exciting! I'm glad to hear your other dogs are getting along with her so far too. She looks so cute, the picture of her looking outside is adorable. She kind of reminds me of my Lilo when she was a puppy on the last picture. :love5:


she loves to look to explore and look out the window. and she loves being with the other dogs, but sometimes they just jump up on the couch to get away from her 



Alula said:


> Congratulations! I am glad she is settling in so well, she is so cute! I can't wait to watch her grow


thanks Jemma ! i'll be postings some more pics soon. i have some of her in the LD baby things but .. they are still too big on her :daisy:



Lisa T said:


> She's beautiful, the little crossed paws pic is adorable. x


 thank you , that is one of my favorite pics of her :love2:



Jayda said:


> I'm so god that Ellie Mae is home with you.m charge up your camera so you can give us lots of photo updates. She's just too cute!


 thanks Lynda ! i have a fully charged battery ready . lol


AmyAnn said:


> She is so cute!


thank you . she's my little angel :angel1:


Wicked Pixie said:


> She is so cute and so tiny! Congratulations, can't wait to watch her grow up.


thanks Stella ! i am so in love with her :love7:


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Awww she's so little and cute! So glad she's fitting in well!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> She's a doll! Congrats!


thanks Meoshia ! she is so sweet and very smart too 


lulu'smom said:


> Oh, Elaine! I'm so excited for you!!! So glad everyone is getting along well. Can't wait to see lots more of her and all your great pack.


thanks Tiny . she seems very happy here. i'm surprised how well she has adjusted. I thought she'd be crying for her littermates , especially at night but she has not . 



Hollowaysal said:


> Wow, what a cutie, congratulations. Love her colour.


thank you ! from the front she looks mostly white, but from the top view and sides you can see the pretty light fawn color . her hair is so soft too :daisy:


Huly said:


> Super cute!


thanks Christie ! 


Kalisee said:


> Wow! Her ears already up! She is darling!!


 yes, her ears where standing at a very young age. somewhere I have some pics of her at 2 weeks old, i'll have to post those ones :dance:



Melesine said:


> Cuteness factor x a million lol. I've never had a chi as a puppy, so adorable.


 thanks ! I had Minnie and Tootsie as puppies but that was over 6 years ago. its a lot of work having a puppy, but so fun 


Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Just melted looking at that tiny baby! Wow I'm in love!! Enjoy her to the fullest, lots of kisses for the beautiful girl!


thanks ! i'll give her lots and lots of kisses ! :love1:


bayoumah said:


> hi what a doll oh your going to have so much fun with all your gang together shes so cute


thank you. we are already having so much fun !!! :sunny:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Oh wow! She's gorgeous! She looks so tiny! How much does she weigh? X


thank you ! this morning she weighed 1 pound and 1 1/2 ounces. she will be 11 weeks old this Friday 


MMS said:


> Awww she's so little and cute! So glad she's fitting in well!


thank you !!! I couldn't be happier with her. she's such a sweetheart :daisy:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia ! she is so sweet and very smart too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So happy for you. She looks to be Cream and tan in color? How old is she? How's her potty training going? I just adore her 💕


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! She IS tiny. My nugget (rip) was 1lb1 oz at that age, and she grew into a 6 pounder!! She was a puppymill dog (before I knew about pet shop dogs).


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> So happy for you. She looks to be Cream and tan in color? How old is she? How's her potty training going? I just adore her &#55357;&#56469;


Thanks Meoshia . the breeder I got her from calls her white with light fawn coloring. she will be 11 weeks old this Friday. I have some adorable pics of her when she was only 2 weeks old . i'll have to find one and post it so you can see. 
forgot to comment on the potty training.... i'm not really trying right now to potty train her. I just want her to feel very comfy in her new home cause its only been less than 4 days since she's been here. mostly though , she has gone pee pee on the potty pad I leave inside her pen. but there have been a few times when I have let her out to run around and she went pee pee on the tile floor. I think , it'll be along time before she catches onto the potty training which is fine 


susan davis said:


> Wow! She IS tiny. My nugget (rip) was 1lb1 oz at that age, and she grew into a 6 pounder!! She was a puppymill dog (before I knew about pet shop dogs).


I will love Ellie Mae no matter what size she grows to be. I really don't think she will get that big though. but if she does, i'll still love her just as much. she is the sweetest little girl ever


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

She is an adorable fur baby! I'm glad her adjustment is going well!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

OMG she is just so dang cute. Love the crossed paws pics.


----------



## Sharrielynne (Oct 14, 2014)

She is just adorable. can't wait to see photo's of her growing up!


----------

